# Which photographers do you admire or are influenced by?



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 15, 2013)

I picked up a camera because I was interested in the power of photography. I became interested in gear, but really a great image interests me more than a great new innovation.

I've listed a few photographers who's work I admire, would be interested to see who other forum users list. 

http://www.martinparr.com/ I admire his cheeky, punchy, observational images. Divisive. To me he is the photographic equivalent of Nick Broomfield or Jonathan Meades. 

http://www.oscarmarzaroli.com/ Some of the best known images of Glasgow old meeting Glasgow new (well, then, new) from the old industries and slums to the brave new world of motorways through the heart of the city.
Not a photographer of exceptional vision or talent imho, but he documented a place I know well and love at a time before I could know it. 

http://www.rockarchive.com/jill-furmanovsky-photographer.html She documented most of my musical heroes. On stage but also around the bands, personal and intimate. Off-guard. Part of my thinks i should judge such musical heroes on their music, part of me wants to know a bit about them, and that part of me seeks out the images of Jill Furmanovsky.

http://www.colinprior.co.uk/portfolio/ When I dabble in landscape I try to pick a spot that Colin hasn't been to. He sets the benchmark in Scottish landscapes. Nobody else's work will measure up for a given location. His work was over-franchised a few years ago, and the camera club crew seem to want to replicate his every shot (a compliment) but the quality and craft endures. I try (without any great success) to learn from his approach but would never tackle one of his subjects, except for fun.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 15, 2013)

We already had the discussion about Colin Prior some time ago..... Being that I love Scotland's scenery and admire Colin Prior's dedication, he is certainly somebody I admire. I picked up 'High Light' some time ago and some of those images are just magical, as indeed is the place. As you also mentioned back then, Joe Cornish is another worthy of admiration, I didn't realise until I just looked that he was born in my hometown of Exeter! I bought his book on Scotland's Mountains a couple years back. Being that landscape is my main area of interest, I haven't looked much in other fields, although I've seen and been impressed by wildlife photographers such as Laurie Campbell, Chris Packham etc...


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 15, 2013)

For me, wildlife and landscapes are the go. Nick Brandt, for his stunning BW African wildlife images (and conservation work). Another recent one for me is Glenn Bartley, with his birding images (and landscapes).


----------



## wayno (Jul 15, 2013)

Gregory Crewdson comes to mind...


----------



## fugu82 (Jul 15, 2013)

W. Eugene Smith http://erickimphotography.com/blog/2013/05/13/7-lessons-w-eugene-smith-has-taught-me-about-street-photography/


----------



## tgara (Jul 15, 2013)

I enjoy landscape photography, and one of the most inspirational photographers for me is Adam Barker. I find his landscape shots absolutely stunning.

http://adambarkerphotography.com/#/


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2013)

I like Joe McNally.


----------



## Pjwhitworth (Jul 15, 2013)

I like John Paul Caponigro and Seth Resnick. They offer workshops at great locations are a great duo: JP being philosophical and Contemplative while Seth is more high energy extension,extemporaneous..


----------



## mm (Jul 15, 2013)

I have to go with Helmut Newton. 

Although he worked in a feild of superstar photographers, in my opinion, he did something new. Although he was a product of his times and his culture, he pushed the eroticism of fashion photography, and of portrait photography itself (the lense being the ultimate voyeur and all) to the fore like nobody else. He was successful at making his art become something shocking and aggressive, yet desired by many.

Not satisfied to be simply a rebel and break the rules, he was more of a revolutionary and changed the rules for everyone.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 15, 2013)

Gold and Goose.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Neuro* is my #1 fav. ;D

I admire his knowledges and camera gear. His photos, occasionally


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Stanko Abadzic for one. I also admire some of my instructors and fellow students. But Abadzic is my favorite living pro.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 15, 2013)

.
There are SO many great photographers and people making outstanding images these days. It's really overwhelming.

I'd certainly second the Martin Parr nomination. He's a sure favorite for me.

Most inspiration for me comes from the Depression era photographers -- Dorothea Lange, Walker Evans, etc. Through faces, circumstances, gestures, postures, etc. they were able to communicate the emotions of a world gone awry.

Then Robert Frank came along with _The Americans,_ and I love his work.

In the same ilk was the recently discovered Vivian Maier. Some of her stuff so far is worth looking at.

Currently, I'm taken with Jessica Todd Harper:

http://www.jessicatoddharper.com/

She published some of her work in the book _Interior Exposure._ And her images do just that -- expose (or at least suggest) the interior, the mind and spirit behind the human facade. She adds the depth of personal intimacy to what I try to capture in individuals. But then she has an unfair advantage as she gets to use her family and their relationships.

Anyway, that's what's happening at this time. All is subject to change at any moment!

And thanks for asking.


----------



## balaji (Jul 15, 2013)

I like Thomas D Mangelsen Photography. http://www.mangelsen.com/

I used to Visit his Gallery in Aladdin Casino every time I was in Las Vegas. His photos and his book "Images of Nature" inspired me.

I also like Outdoor Photographer George Lepp.


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Jul 15, 2013)

Jonas Peterson and Sally Mann get my vote every time !


----------



## candyman (Jul 15, 2013)

Anton Corbijn
http://www.corbijn.co.uk/


----------



## GuyF (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm guilty of having 3 Colin Prior prints on my walls but the more I look at them the more I feel good landscape photography is "simply" having patience to wait for the right light. Nice if you have the freedom to wait for days at a time but for the rest of us it's a case of "I'm here _now_ and have to move on shortly". Cue the hate mail to say I'm oversimplifying it :

Now _portraits_, that's the real trick. Who was it said a good portrait is worth three biographies? To capture the true character of a person (either well-known to only you or a megastar) is _real_ photography.

Grab yourself books from these people for inspiration:

Yousuf Karsh
Anton Corbijn
Patrick Demarchelier
Jeanloup Seiff
Herb Ritts
Andy Gotts
Uli Weber
Ross Halfin


----------



## Jan van Holten (Jul 15, 2013)

Nature and wildlife photographer Vincent Munier. Besides a friendly modest frenchman who speaks english, he is often pushing boundaries.


----------



## kbmelb (Jul 15, 2013)

candyman said:


> Anton Corbijn
> http://www.corbijn.co.uk/



#1 Anton is the top of my list too.
#2 Annie Leibovitz
#3 Dan Winters
#4 Richard Avedon
#5 Herb Ritts

Just throwing out my top 5.


----------



## lightcick (Jul 15, 2013)

Sebastiao Salgado. Keyword: human dignity.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 15, 2013)

When I look for inspiration I often find it in the stunning images produced by the winners of dpreview challenges.

Rarely has a BIG name created as much of an impression as the passionate work of talented, and sometimes just lucky, amateurs.

Thanks for the lighting tips, Scott Kelby.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 15, 2013)

One of my favorite photographers with nature as his field is the Norwegian Ole Jørgen Liodden. The picture blow is probably one of my all time favorites.

http://www.gdtfoto.de/content/bild.popup.php?lang=de&bild=13192781281_l.jpg


For those interested, you can see more of his work on his page:

http://www.naturfokus.com/


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 15, 2013)

Ansel Adam for his technique.
HCB for his instinct.
Robert Doisneau for his snapshots.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 15, 2013)

Admiration for a number of photographers, doesn't mean to me influence though.

Steve mcurry is an admiration, but so is miss aniela to a degree too, I like some of her work.

Influence by the likes of josef koudelka, partially people like Michael David Adams and other less known.


----------



## jointdoc (Jul 15, 2013)

Sam Abell

He is a great teacher and has been inspiring to me. His work is quiet and complex. He shot for National Geographic for over 30 years and now does workshops, mentoring, and publishes books. He is old school and does not crop his images or use Photoshop. All his work in full frame in camera.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 15, 2013)

GuyF said:


> I'm guilty of having 3 Colin Prior prints on my walls but the more I look at them the more I feel good landscape photography is "simply" having patience to wait for the right light. Nice if you have the freedom to wait for days at a time but for the rest of us it's a case of "I'm here _now_ and have to move on shortly". Cue the hate mail to say I'm oversimplifying it :
> 
> Now _portraits_, that's the real trick. Who was it said a good portrait is worth three biographies? To capture the true character of a person (either well-known to only you or a megastar) is _real_ photography.
> 
> ...



Had a look at some old favourites today and found some new favourites in this thread, keep 'em coming.

I agree that landscape is a lot about the waiting for the light, what makes Colin Prior so worthy in my opinion is his fieldcraft and the sheer weight of the kit he takes up the hills with him.

Colins work never fails to inspire (along with Joe Cornish) although the impact has been dulled slightly by the copycats.

Anyway, LOVING, this thread.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jul 16, 2013)

Many great name thrown here that I could have quoted but I'll add 2:

- Lewis Hines for the social aspect of his photography which remains very graphics. If I could achieve one thing with photography I hope it'd be 21st century Hine's in asia.

- Actually not a great photographer per se, the works of hunter S Thompson is very interesting. I just got my hands on a photographic biography of him. 
http://www.amazon.com/Gonzo-Hunter-S-Thompson/dp/0978607600/ref=sr_1_fkmr3_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373938077&sr=1-2-fkmr3&keywords=hunter+s+thompson+photographic+biography
Actually if anyone has a true "Gonzo photographer"name, I'm interested.

Could be many more (kerterszc!)...maybe later.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Had a look at some old favourites today and found some new favourites in this thread, keep 'em coming.
> 
> I agree that landscape is a lot about the waiting for the light, what makes Colin Prior so worthy in my opinion is his fieldcraft and the sheer weight of the kit he takes up the hills with him.
> 
> ...



It's more than just waiting for the light I.M.O, like you say his fieldcraft and planning, revisiting sites on multiple occasions if necessary to check the direction of lighting , which obviously changes at different times of the year, working out the optimum dates and times to photograph a location, and the endurance to travel and linger in some of locations in some of the conditions he does- snow, wind, bitter cold, ascending and descending mountains in snow and darkness, is dedication.

Some years ago when I was doing photography as a A level at college (a course I'm sorry to say I never completed- I loved the practical elements- going out to locations, taking pictures, developing and processing in the darkroom- but the critique of others work didn't hold the same interest and in the second year we got a new tutor, who was considerably less amenable than the previous one, so I dropped out), I came across a book by Faye Godwin- 'Our Forbidden Land' documenting the impact of humans and people like the MOD on the landscape. It was fantastic- have you ever come across it?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 16, 2013)

No, but I will have a wee google. Wasn't knocking Colin Prior at all (as I'm sure you know the context of my reply)


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> No, but I will have a wee google. Wasn't knocking Colin Prior at all (as I'm sure you know the context of my reply)



Not suggesting for a moment that you were- it was more of a response to GuyF's earlier comment about landscape photography being mostly about waiting for the light- which of course it is, but there is much more to it than just that.

I must try to get hold of a copy of that Faye Godwin book- it was mostly (if not entirely) black and white. Excellent stuff.

*EDIT:* Spelling error on my part- it's Fay Godwin.


----------



## ecka (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, there are many brilliant photographers, but in most cases I'm inspired by some of their works and not by their philosophies or personalities. Sometimes even a bad photographer gets lucky and shoots an insanely, unbelievably, stunnishing photo (?perfect). So, for me, this question cannot be answered.
I'm mostly influenced by the online photographic communities and I'm happy being a part of it.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 16, 2013)

ecka said:


> Don't get me wrong, there are many brilliant photographers, but in most cases I'm inspired by some of their works and not by their philosophies or personalities. Sometimes even a bad photographer gets lucky and shoots an insanely, unbelievably, stunnishing photo (?perfect). So, for me, this question cannot be answered.
> I'm mostly influenced by the online photographic communities and I'm happy being a part of it.



Ok, if I may couch the question differently..

'Has the work of any photographer influenced you? or do you particularly admire the work of any photographer?'


----------



## ecka (Jul 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, there are many brilliant photographers, but in most cases I'm inspired by some of their works and not by their philosophies or personalities. Sometimes even a bad photographer gets lucky and shoots an insanely, unbelievably, stunnishing photo (?perfect). So, for me, this question cannot be answered.
> ...



No, not really. For me it's like fishing. Once you get experienced enough, you'll see that there is no magic in it and "the luck" is for amateurs. What is left is the artistic creativity, but I'm more into design than art (like Spielberg vs Art Documentary  ).


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 16, 2013)

Haven't given much thought to it. I suppose henri cartier had the most influence on my traditional shooting but otherwise, I haven't really studied others work.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 16, 2013)

Personal favorite is *Nick Nichols*, the staff wildlife photographer for _National Geographic_. Famous for his low light motion blur work, a technique that I emulate (though mostly in zoos).

Favorite landscape shooter is probably *Clyde Butcher*, who does stunning large format black and white images in and around the Everglades. Just dripping with detail and I would love to go to his Florida gallery sometime to see really big prints in person.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Paul. 
This may sound daft or soppy to some but I have been most influenced by my father for taking some excellent photos, and admire the fact that he developed his own black and white slide and negative films in the dark room (six foot square ish with bath, pan and washbasin) so not much room left for enlarger developing tanks etc, whilst allowing an enquisitive interactive 6 year old (me many years ago now) to assist and he still got the developing right and printed some good pictures. I kept asking him last year to do a slide show for us once more but I don't think that will happen now. At 88 he has lost too much of his ability to get the descriptions out fluently. 
I have no knowledge of any of the great photographic personalities, except Julia Margaret Cameron who has a museum dedicated to her at Dimbola Lodge her former home here on the Isle of Wight.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## tgara (Jul 17, 2013)

I would ask that if people are going to "name names" of their favorite photos, please also post a website, if possible. I, for one, would be interested in seeing their work.

Thanks.


----------



## mgkaplan (Jul 17, 2013)

Frans Lanting


http://www.lanting.com


----------



## Erikerodri (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a big fan of Anton Carbijn. I love the look of all of his work unfortunately I cannot mimic him if I tried. Lol


----------



## SBD (Jul 17, 2013)

A few of mine:

1. Henri Cartier-Bresson, for composition.

http://www.magnumphotos.com/C.aspx?VP3=CMS3&VF=MAGO31_10_VForm&ERID=24KL53ZMYN

2. Yousuf Karsh, for lighting.

http://www.karsh.org/

3. Helmut Newton, for sexiness.

http://www.helmutnewton.com/

4. Richard Avedon, for everything.

http://www.richardavedon.com

5. Peter Hapak, for his very unique style of portraiture.

http://www.peterhapak.com/

6. John Stanmeyer, for reportage.

http://www.stanmeyer.com/

Also, to me, photography is just an extension of the other fine arts. Many of the great early photographers were also painters, and any modern photographer can greatly improve their color and composition skills by studying the likes of Vermeer and John Singer Sargent.


----------



## sanj (Jul 17, 2013)

Paul thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## captainkanji (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been a fan of Kevin Jairaj since the infamous 2012 Olympic photoshoot fiasco. Many of the photos were so rushed and terrible, but Kevin was up to the challenge and his images that day were fantastic. He's an amazing wedding photographer. 

http://www.kjimages.com/


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2013)

Joe McNally

http://portfolio.joemcnally.com/


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 17, 2013)

sanj said:


> Paul thanks for starting this thread.



Hi Sanj, glad you are enjoying it, me too, and the thanks is more due to those contributing, I'm finding out lots of new photographers, particularly contemporary which I hadn't really followed before.

Keep em coming and as Tgara said:



tgara said:


> I would ask that if people are going to "name names" of their favorite photos, please also post a website, if possible. I, for one, would be interested in seeing their work.
> 
> Thanks.



And thanks also from me.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 17, 2013)

In today's San Francisco Chronicle on line, I learned about Peter Stackpole.

Here's the Chron article......
http://www.sfgate.com/art/article/A-bird-s-eye-view-of-the-building-the-Bay-Bridge-4666512.php

Google search......
https://www.google.com/search?q=Peter+Stackpole&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs

Google image search......
https://www.google.com/search?q=Peter+Stackpole&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=850&sei=M4XmUbupD8nEyQHEkIGACg

---
Goes under the Admire heading, only time will tell if his work becomes an influence. 
Which raises another question, doesn't every photograph, even snap shot, that a photographer views become an influence? 
If a photog sees a photograph with a technique worthy of emulation, that's a positive influence.
If a photog is unmoved, or reacts negatively to a photo, there's a technique to avoid, another influence.
Or are there just too many bleh photos to be generally ignored that they become little but background clutter.






.


----------



## OmarSV11 (Jul 17, 2013)

For portraiture:

- Anton Corbijn is a must for contemporary portraiture
- Erwin Olaf for his different way of seeing what's normal
- Editta Sherman for classic/hollywood portraits

For fashion:

- Richard Avedon as a mastermind of light and being futuristic with his work
- Helmut Newton for pushing erotic into fashion
- Steven Meisel because he's Steven Meisel
- Bill Cunningham for being the original sartorialist and his always happy aproach to his work

For nudes:

- Bruno Bisang because he's a master of molding more beauty of already beautiful women
- Simon Bolz, contemporary nude photog with a great aesthetics of nudes (www.simonbolz.com)

Street:

- Vivian Maier hands down (I get goosebumps when I see her pictures)
- Joel Meyerowitz I love this guy a lot, amazing color work

Reportage:

- Don McCullin because he has and incredible sensitivity on human life and an incredible eye
- James Nachtway because he's crazy as hell

I can keep adding more, but maybe tomorrow I'll learn of 10 more photographers that I'd love... In my head this list constantly grows and amazes me how many incredible people are in this world of capturing images.


----------



## zim (Jul 17, 2013)

Don McCullin


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jul 17, 2013)

Infrared: Deborah Sandidge
B&W Landscape: Ansel Adams
Landscape: Darwin Wigett


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 17, 2013)

Rodney Smith (rodneysmith.com) is one of my personal favorites. I love his style. Compelling, simple compositions.


----------



## atrocious (Jul 17, 2013)

Surprised that it's not yet mentioned here but one of the olden-goldens and a huge inspiration is Garry Winogrand.


----------



## TeenTog (Jul 17, 2013)

B&W- Ansel Adams
Adventure- Galen Rowell
Photojournalist- James Nachtwey
All around favorite- Scott Kelby


----------



## aprotosimaki (Jul 18, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Stanko Abadzic for one. I also admire some of my instructors and fellow students. But Abadzic is my favorite living pro.



I love Stanko Abadzic too.


----------



## dgbarar (Jul 18, 2013)

I was surprised to not see Ed Weston or David Muench mentioned. They are the one that have influenced me the most. I began my photography experience in the 1980s with my Linhof Technica IV 4 x 5 attempting to emulate their style.

Today, I find myself using my Canon 5D Mark II as a mini view camera without the movements. Gotta love the ability to be able to take several images focused at various points to result in a depth of focus I was never able to get by tilting the front standard. However, I do miss the field compression that long focal length lenses provided with 4x5 and a "normal" field of view.

Don


----------



## aprotosimaki (Jul 18, 2013)

dgbarar said:


> I was surprised to not see Ed Weston or David Muench mentioned. They are the one that have influenced me the most. I began my photography experience in the 1980s with my Linhof Technica IV 4 x 5 attempting to emulate their style.
> 
> Today, I find myself using my Canon 5D Mark II as a mini view camera without the movements. Gotta love the ability to be able to take several images focused at various points to result in a depth of focus I was never able to get by tilting the front standard. However, I do miss the field compression that long focal length lenses provided with 4x5 and a "normal" field of view.
> 
> Don



Don,

I just checked out David Muench's photography since I had never heard of him before. Thanks for the lead. 

I know of Ed Weston's work already and I too really like his photography. 

Out of interest which software do you use for stacking images taken at different focus points? 

Thanks

Si


----------



## northbyten (Jul 18, 2013)

most of my favourite photographers are on dA or Flickr.

I haven't heard of most of the photographers that have been mentioned.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I picked up a camera because I was interested in the power of photography. I became interested in gear, but really a great image interests me more than a great new innovation.
> ...


Great intro! Gear is tool, nothing more, nothing less ...

Now to the main theme:
I really enjoyed to read Bruce Barnbaums "The Art of Photography: An Approach to Personal Expression"
- the book title is "program". He tries to open all the dogmas of photography like "there has to be black and white in an image" or "you have to compose after the rule xyz".

Before I read the book I have defined photography as "pure photography" - results out of camera are real photography. But these photographs have NOT shown what I have seen, they have been without "personal expression".

Another important perspective of Bruce Barnbaum: It is nothing wrong with a photograph which shows a lot of detail/things - but it is not easy to create great photographs with a lot of stuff in it.

Here a link to Bruce Barnbaum's web site: http://www.barnbaum.com/barnbaum/Portfolios/Portfolios.html

... and a shot that I haven't liked in full color but after converting to B/W and manipulating the contrast curve (after reading Barnbaum's book) I really like it (Lake Garda, Italy, late spring):


----------

